# If you were adopting a retired breeding dog



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

What questions would you ask? Are there any concerns I should be aware of that are particular to them?

Older girl, former champion show dog, age seven. Merle sheltie. Sounds lovely, but I want this to be a perfect fit for everyone. Reputable breeder, recommended by a show judge. 

However, only problem I might have, I think, is that she is debarked. 

Any concerns with the debarking? Oh, I know she'll likely sound awful (I've heard it) and I do wish she weren't, but it's done. IDK, are there any health concerns with this? Let's *try* to keep emotions out of that bit, please. 

Plenty of time, no rush at all. Will probably be summer before she comes here if we all decide it's best.

Advice?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I've been the breeder side of this... I've had a few dogs debarked ever the years. As far as I know the side affects are few - they nick the vocal cords so they don't vibrate as much is all. My vet did say that running a tube down for anesthesia for surgery was more difficult in a toy breed that was debarked (but he always managed to do it and her bark was HORRIBLE). Personally I've found that a debarked dog doesn't bother the neighbors as much (and Shelties can be uncontrollable barkers, like Collies) and the dog is actually happier, because you aren't stressing trying to keep her quiet and always having to get after her. 

Her age ought to be fine, Shelties generally live a long time. The breeder ought to be able to tell you about all her health checks (not sure about Shelties, except find out about vision and if she is reactive to Ivermectin). She will likely be used to traveling, sleeping in a crate, be very well mannered on a leash and good around other dogs. Most show dogs are well socialized. She may or may not be well housebroken, some breeders with a few dogs tend to just put them on a schedule rather than teaching them to let you know when they need to go out. She'll be used to being groomed too. 

I've had a couple of Shelties over the years and found them very sweet and easy to train. They can be a bit timid and do find out what her experience is with children and other animals. They will chase, this is a herding breed, and might nip at heels. I'm very fond of Shelties and Collies though and recommend trying the retired show dog. 

You should ask for a trial period - maybe two weeks, maybe a month, where, if she just won't adjust or fit in, you can return her. Most reputable breeders will want their dog back if there is any problem anyway. 

Find out when she was last wormed, what she eats, etc. Try to keep her routine fairly similar, but dogs usually adjust quite quickly if they are happy. Feel free even to change her call name - even adult dogs figure that out in a couple of days with plenty of treats. For training purposes with problem dogs, we used to change their names as we retrained them, seemed to help them be a new dog too. 

The biggest thing of all is to get good pictures and post 'em here!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you so much! I do feel much better about the debarking after reading up on it and hearing what you've had to say. 

Breeder and I talked for a good long while; the dog sounds *lovely*. Wonderful with children and cats. Travels like a dream, of course, she's been all over the country and enjoyed herself. Knows basic house commands and is generally a mild, well mannered, sweet little sheltie.

Owner absolutely wants her back at any time if she isn't working out.

Shelties are my breed; DH likes big boisterous dogs, but does want me to have one again. This one is a ways away, but her temperament makes the drive (or flight) very worth it. No neurotic shelties EVER again.

Good about the call name too; her current just isn't my style. Was wondering about that but didn't know how to ask!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

The two or three dogs I've had debarked had a sore throat for a couple of days and really weren't much affected by it at all. I don't think they even knew they weren't barking, but it made them better neighbors and easier to live with. 

She sounds like a sweetie, I'd go for it myself.  A good Sheltie is a wonderful dog. My son had one as a kid which we really enjoyed a lot.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

There is no issues with a debark that I know of. I have never done it myself as I train my dogs the meaning of "enough" (though there have been a couple that loved to bark over the years that I have threatened with the idea). I have had rescues that were debarked. I personally don't like the raspy noise and like for my dogs to be able to alert me. I would ask for CERF (can she see well?) thyroid testing, OFA (patellas and hips) and possibly VwD.
You can change her call name. I have purchased older pups/ adults and changed thier call name almost every time and never an issue.
I would suggest keeping her diet the same as what they have been feeding for a couple of weeks and if you desire to change it, then do it slowly. Unless you feed raw, then fast the dog for at least 12 hours and start giving raw.
Also find out what schedule she has been on so you can keep it at least close to her current schedule and slowly change it to yours. It will help immensely with preventing accidents. 
Oh and do post photos after you get her


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Shelties are the best dogs ever. I had two, one that just passed recently and another that passed in 2005. I miss them so much.......Would like another, but hubby says no - he can't stand to get his heart broke again.

How is your dog that is heartworm positive doing?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Blue merle Sheltie female - I had one about 35 years ago, named Frosty. Not a champion though, but beautiful just the same.

Has she been spayed yet to prevent future health problems? Current owner should take care of that to make sure everything goes okay.

Changing her name shouldn't be a problem, just maybe pick something the current owner is okay with.

A basic obedience class will help you bond, even if she's well-trained and you have no interest in competition.

She's still a champion, not a former champion, and a retired show dog.

And of course, photos if you do get her. I sure hope it works out for all of you.

Peg


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

My dog passed away a few months ago. Currently dogless and I'd better not talk too much about it because it *stinks*. There's nobody pestering me to scratch their shoulders, nobody bounding at the sight of the leash and having to be told to get in the BACK of the car, you are NOT riding in my lap, and.... arrr. Moving on.

And then too, and my main cause for hesitation, several months ago somebody's pet went for Jesse's face. I grabbed the snarling, snapping little snot and tossed him while my terrified child screamed blue murder. Later that day, the neighbor's oversized Golden ran at me while I carried my son, almost knocked me right over... I'm just at a place where I don't trust dogs anymore. Had nasty little Pomeranians come charging as we walk and tried to bite him as he rides in the stroller. Neighbors have a husky who runs loose and she scares the snot out of me. I really do not like dogs right now.

But... it's a sheltie. A sweet, gentle, middle-aged girl who adores children and cats. Not an aggressive or defensive bone in her. 

I don't want to continue to be afraid of what I once adored. People all over the world successfully keep dogs around their children and the dog does no harm. I'm not a fool who'd go leaving them alone together or would let my toddler maul her. This would be *fine*. Right? We'd enjoy her and she could spend her retirement as part of a family, as an only dog. 

*sigh*


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

It would be good for Jesse to have a dog around too, as well as you. I sure hope this works out.

Peg


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

You know what? Me too. 

I talked to DH about it. He's all over the idea. I showed him her picture and he was silent for a moment, before I heard a stunned "that is a gorgeous dog!" He likes big, high-energy, short-coated male dogs to swim and hike with, but is excited about this fluffy housedog. Much as I've told him about what a good sheltie can be, and much as he enjoyed little Toby... well. He needs a sweet healthy sheltie in his life too. 

I think I may call up her owner Monday and see about going out in January to get a real look at her. Plenty of time to think. 

That is, if I don't go meet her BEFORE I leave... in just a couple weeks... oh my. 

I hope she's everything I've been told she is. Maybe I shouldn't be so afraid of dogs... no reason, really, and doing a disservice to the good ones I have owned.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Just do it, you know you want to! lol 

It's a trial - if it doesn't work out, that's ok. If it does, you will be SO glad you did!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry your dog with heartworm passed.

Are you sure this sheltie has been around kids and is good with kids? As much as I love shelties, not all are good with kids, especially those that haven't been around them much. My sister's sheltie bit her 8 month old granddaughter's face simply because she was crawling around on the floor and the dog seemed to see her as a threat. The dog was also very jealous of the baby. Couldn't stand it when my sis gave the baby attention instead of her. Not sure how much tolerance an older sheltie would show towards a toddler if it had never been around one. Something to consider........


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh yes... I have owned one I am sure would have bitten a child. She was *so* timid. 

IDK. I might pass... that whole "dogs bite children's faces" thing gets me. I've seen children who have been bitten by the family pet, Jesse had a near miss, it terrifies me.

I'm just thinking out loud, I know no one can make this decision for me. Wish I could ask the dog herself if we'd be a good fit.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Jen, not ALL dogs are evil facebiters~!!!! I would rather get a dog before your child really has a chance to become more afraid. An afraid child makes for a TERRIFIED adult. She sounds great, if she has been the show circuit I am willing to think she has been exposed to everything and everyone. Give her a chance!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

At this point I think I'm using this post to take notes. 

DH wants her. *silently teases macho mechanic bulldog loving husband for being enraptured by small fluffy blue house dog*

She is OFA and CERF tested- good and normal, respectively. I do wish she had a bark... 

Okay. I called the woman with the houseful of children the dog lived with for awhile and still stays with from time to time. Glowing recommendation, excellent with children. Gentle, calm, mellow yet playful. Impeccable housedog, manners, housetrained, all of it (well, save a sock stealing thing, lol). Her "bark" is not the awful high pitched thing I've heard from some dogs, it's more cough-like. That, I can live with. That scream some have? Unfortunately, it would be a dealbreaker for me.

I'm going to go see the dog in January.

We-ell.... hmm. 

I think I might, might... be getting a dog.


----------

